# This thing is SWEET!!!



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

Tru Technology C7 2T Copper Series New Tube Amplifier | eBay


----------



## Krisfromtampa (Aug 6, 2012)

Little much for the two channel model


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

It's ridiculous! But it's still sweet!


----------



## Krisfromtampa (Aug 6, 2012)

I want the abyss c7.4AT I think it would go great with my abyss a7


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I`m wondering how old this model is.


----------



## Krisfromtampa (Aug 6, 2012)

I think it was 02-06? But it looks very nice I seen quite a few of these and there is always some discoloration present this doesn't seem to have that issue


----------



## Krisfromtampa (Aug 6, 2012)

Guess I should have read that its brand new


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

^^^what he said. it appears to be brand new. of course that doesn't mean there isn't a newer model of the same amp that exists.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

copper colored anodizing fades in direct sunlight. THis one looks like it was stored in the box.
Still for the life of me I don`t see value of 26 hundreds when you can get ground zero reference 2T for less. But that is IMHO of course.


----------

